# Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. August 2017)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

						Der Alpenföhn Brocken 2 ist ein weiterhin sehr beliebter Kühler, aber auch etwas in die Jahre gekommen und die Entwicklung schreitet stetig voran. Zeit für einen Nachfolger, der im PCGH-Test rundum überzeugt und sich sogar vor den Langzeit-Spitzenreiter Noctua NH-D15 schiebt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*


----------



## beren2707 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Sinnvolle Evolution mit Fokus aufs Relevante (Lautheit im Verhältnis zur Leistung, möglichst leise und trotzdem leistungsfähig bei niedrigen Drehzahlen)!  
Wohl die neue Standardempfehlung im Single-Tower-Bereich ~40€.


----------



## tcq (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



> EKL hingegen trifft exakt die Anforderungen des "Durchschnitts-Anwenders", der einem Notensystem zwingenderweise als Maßstab zugrunde liegen muss.


Wenn ich mich an die Ausführungen in den Kommentarbereichen von CPU/GPU-Tests erinnere, hieß es da immer das ein Rangliste nicht für Durchschnittsanwender normiert werden wird bei PCGH, da hier nur nach reiner Leistung gelistet wird. Und jetzt geht das auf einmal. Nichtsdestotrotz ein schöner Testbericht


----------



## IronAngel (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

guten Tag,

danke für den Test. 

für mich kommt der Lüfter etwas zu spät, habe schon letzten Monat zum Mugen 5 gegriffen. Ich bin auch kein Fan von Direct Touch. Ich wollte einfach einen kompakteren Kühler als den Macho haben und bin wunschlos glücklich mit dem.

Mich hätte es interessiert wie sich der Kühler mit einen aktuellen System verhält z.b ein R7 mit 3,9 GHZ Takt. Klar lauter wird es nicht, aber kann er die CPU bändigen ? Eure CPU ist schon etwas älter, die dürfte noch verlötet sein und der DIE ist auch größer, somit dürfte der Wärmeübergang besser als bei aktuellen CPUs sein.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Typo im Fazit:


PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> [...]
> Betrachtet man nur einzelne  Kombinationsmöglichkeiten dieser Elemente, so findet sich aber fast  immer auch ein Spezialist*b* der es besser kann. [...]



Danke für den Test! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass EKL schon an einem Nachfolger werkelt - umso besser, dass der Kühler wirklich gut zu sein scheint und gleichzeitig auch echt bezahlbar ist! 
Das sieht nach der neuen Referenz aus.
gRU?; cAPS


----------



## Narbennarr (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Zumindest nach der Referenz in Sachen lautstärke ab Werk 
Ich hab ihn ja auch schon eine Weile testen dürfen und behalte ihn vermutlich sogar im eigenen Rechner!


----------



## lowkres (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Nicht schlecht. Mit nur 5 Heatpipes solch eine Leistung hervorzubringen ist schon echt super.


----------



## Chukku (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Schöner Kühler und schöner Test,
vielen Dank dafür!

Aber:
Ich fände einen Vergleich mit festgelegten Drehzahl-Stufen irgendwie aussagekräftiger / einfacher zu vergleichen als einen mit "% PWM".
Oder noch besser: einen Vergleich der Kühlleistung bei einem festgelegten dB / Sone Wert.

Zumindest anhand der Testwerte lässt sich aktuell nur sehr schwierig ein Vergleich anstellen, welcher Kühler bei welcher Lautstärke vergleichbare Kühlleistungen erbringt.
Den einzigen Vergleich, den ich aktuell vernünftig herauslesen kann, ist, dass der Brocken 3 bei 100% Leistung minimal leiser ist als ein Noctua NH-U14S bei 75% (10 vs. 10.1 Sone), dabei aber auch minimal schlechter kühlt (52.5 vs 52.1°C).

Natürlich schafft der Vergleich mit den SW2 Referenzlüfter ein wenig mehr Klarheit, aber damit klammert man die Qualität der Stock-Lüfter natürlich komplett aus und über die will man ja auch was wissen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Sehr schöner Test.
Man sieht, was ein gut durchdachtes Lüfterblattdesign ausmacht.

Schade, daß kein einziger Scythe im Test mitgelaufen ist, die werden von mir auch sehr oft verbaut wegen der guten Wärmeabfuhr bei geringer Lautstärke.


----------



## Amigo (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Coole Sache!
Hätte ihn mir minimal kleiner gewünscht... Höhe ist 171mm... aber na gut. 
Top Preis-/Leistung! 

Edit: Höhe des Kühler beträgt nur 165mm... den Lüfter etwas runter und voilà, etwas mehr Platz gewonnen.


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

171mm hoch?
Das wäre aber ziemlich grenzwertig um ihm noch gute Kompatibilität zu bescheinigen. Nicht jedes 0815 Gamer-Gehäuse hat so viel Platz. Sicher dass das stimmt?


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Es wird die Kompatibilität zum Arbeitsspeicher gemeint sein.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



tcq schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an die Ausführungen in den Kommentarbereichen von CPU/GPU-Tests erinnere, hieß es da immer das ein Rangliste nicht für Durchschnittsanwender normiert werden wird bei PCGH, da hier nur nach reiner Leistung gelistet wird. Und jetzt geht das auf einmal. Nichtsdestotrotz ein schöner Testbericht



Es findet auch hier keine Normierung für Durchschnittsanwender statt, wie sie in CPU-Kommentarthreads gefordert wurde. Sonst hätten wir statt Endnoten eine Prozentwertung, bei der irgendein Mittelklassekühler die 100 Prozent markiert. Im Gegensatz zu CPUs und GPUs, bei denen die Rechenleistung der mit Abstand wichtigste Aspekt ist und linear gemessen werden kann, gibt es bei Kühlern mit der Lautheit und der Kühlleistung zwei gleichwertige Paramete, Messungen der Kühlleistung fallen zudem stark nicht linear aus. Für eine einzelne Endnote müssen diese Aspekte gewichtet miteinander verrechnet werden und diese Gewichtung orientiert sich am Durchschnittsanwender. Das ist im Kühlungsbereich auch vergleichsweise einfach möglich, schließlich bewegen sich Spieler-CPUs seit 15 Jahren zwischen 70 und 140 Watt Abwärme und der von den meisten Menschen als "nicht störend" empfundene Lautheits-Bereich ist sogar über Jahrtausende relativ konstant. Versuche, etwas die Grafikkartenleistung langfristig in Abhängigkeit eines "typischen Bedarfs" gewichtet zu benoten, wären zum scheitern verurteilt.




IronAngel schrieb:


> guten Tag,
> 
> danke für den Test.
> 
> für mich kommt der Lüfter etwas zu spät, habe schon letzten Monat zum Mugen 5 gegriffen. Ich bin auch kein Fan von Direct Touch. Ich wollte einfach einen kompakteren Kühler als den Macho haben und bin wunschlos glücklich mit dem.



Der Serien-Mugen-5 ist außerhalb des Ultra-Silent-Bereichs ein gleichwertiger bis besserer Kühler. Wenn dich bislang die leichten Nebengeräusche nicht gestört haben, würdest du beim Brocken 3 vermutlich keine Vorteile bemerken, ein erheblicher Teil des Notenvorsprungs bei dieser Paarung geht auf die Testergebnisse mit Referenzlüfter zurück. Hier erfordert der Mugen 5 bei gleicher Leistung zum Teil eine deutlich größere Lüfterstärke.



> Mich hätte es interessiert wie sich der Kühler mit einen aktuellen System verhält z.b ein R7 mit 3,9 GHZ Takt. Klar lauter wird es nicht, aber kann er die CPU bändigen ? Eure CPU ist schon etwas älter, die dürfte noch verlötet sein und der DIE ist auch größer, somit dürfte der Wärmeübergang besser als bei aktuellen CPUs sein.



Wir benutzen absichtlich eine verlötete CPU für exaktere Messergebnisse – aber da Ryzen auch verlötet ist und in der Spitze beinahe genauso viel Energie umsetzt, ist das Testsystem in diesem Fall kein Nachteil. Für die PCGH 10/17 erstelle ich aber gerade einen Sonder-Vergleich mit 10 Kühlern auf einem Sockel-1151-Testsystem (kleiner Die, unverlötet). Neben vier Kühlern, die ich mit Sandy Bridge E nie hätte testen können, werden dort sechs kleinere Kühler aus älteren Tests antreten. Dann kann man direkt vergleichen, welche Auswirkungen die Testplattform auf die relativen Abstände hat. Absolut fallen die Temperaturen bei den bisherigen Testkandidaten niedriger aus, gerade bei gedrosselter Drehzahl sogar deutlich niedriger.




Chukku schrieb:


> Schöner Kühler und schöner Test,
> vielen Dank dafür!
> 
> Aber:
> ...



Auf Messungen mit gleicher Drehzahl verzichte ich absichtlich. Ich weiß, dass andere Tester dies so handhaben, aber viele Leute setzen diese verkürzt mit identischer Lautheit gleich – dabei erzeugen unterschiedliche Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl ganz andere Geräuschkulissen. Am Ende gilt dann der Kühler als "bester", der bei "1.000 U/min" am besten kühlt – auch wenn er 50 Prozent lauter ist als die Konkurrenz. (Tatsächlich beobachte ich einen Trend zu Lüftern mit höherer Förderleistung und Lautheit bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen.) Man muss also auch mit konstanten Drehzahlen weiterhin Lautheits- und Leistungsmesswerte abgleichen und zusätzlich gäbe es immer wieder Kühler, die bestimmte Drehzahlen gar nicht erreichen und so ein einheitliches Wertungssystem erschweren. 100/75/50 Prozent vermitteln dagegen einen Eindruck von der Leistungscharakteristik, die der Hersteller vorsieht.

Messungen bei gleicher Lautheit wären dagegen ein echter Fortschritt und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich die 1,0-Sone-Messung für unsere Print-Tests eingeführt. Leider scheitert eine vollständige Umstellung des Testsystems auf Lautheits-Stufen an der verfügbaren Messtechnik – um zwei Kühler auf "0,1 Sone" einzuregeln, müsste ich zumindest hundertstel Sone präzise messen. Praktisch kann auch unser Messgerät nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen "0,151" und "0,249" auflösen. Um 1,0 Sone reicht die Fehlerspanne von 0,95 bis 1,04 – das ist gerade noch tollerabel. Aber einige beliebte Kühler (zum Beispiel auch der Brocken 2) scheitern schon daran, überhaupt mehr als 0,9 Sone zu erreichen.


----------



## amdahl (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Abductee schrieb:


> Es wird die Kompatibilität zum Arbeitsspeicher gemeint sein.


Das meine ich doch gar nicht.
Der Test und das Fazit lesen sich so dass der Kühler vor Allem dadurch besticht dass er sich keine groben Schwächen leistet und auch dadurch dass er kompakter als die Highend-Luftkühler ist.
Wenn er jetzt aber so hoch ist dass er in viele Gehäuse trotzdem nicht rein passt wäre das imho eine grobe Schwäche. Auch im Bezug darauf dass die 3 gängigsten Vertreter aus dem Highend-Segment (NH-D15, DRP3, Olymp) nicht so hoch sind.


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



IronAngel schrieb:


> Mich hätte es interessiert wie sich der Kühler mit einen aktuellen System verhält z.b ein R7 mit 3,9 GHZ Takt. Klar lauter wird es nicht, aber kann er die CPU bändigen ? Eure CPU ist schon etwas älter, die dürfte noch verlötet sein und der DIE ist auch größer, somit dürfte der Wärmeübergang besser als bei aktuellen CPUs sein.


Auch Ryzen ist verlötet. Nur Intel spart sich seit den 3000er Prozessoren die Verlörung.


----------



## bastian123f (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Danke für den super Test.

Find die Alpenföhn Brocken Serie sehr gut. Leider hatte ich die damals übersehen, als ich meinen bequiet als Sonderangebot bekam. Sonst wäre es auf jeden Fall der erste Brocken gewesen. Für meinen zweiten PC ist dieser leider zu groß.


----------



## Chukku (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Messungen bei gleicher Lautheit wären dagegen ein echter Fortschritt und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich die 1,0-Sone-Messung für unsere Print-Tests eingeführt. Leider scheitert eine vollständige Umstellung des Testsystems auf Lautheits-Stufen an der verfügbaren Messtechnik – um zwei Kühler auf "0,1 Sone" einzuregeln, müsste ich zumindest hundertstel Sone präzise messen. Praktisch kann auch unser Messgerät nicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen "0,151" und "0,249" auflösen. Um 1,0 Sone reicht die Fehlerspanne von 0,95 bis 1,04 – das ist gerade noch tollerabel. Aber einige beliebte Kühler (zum Beispiel auch der Brocken 2) scheitern schon daran, überhaupt mehr als 0,9 Sone zu erreichen.



Danke für die ausführliche Info 

Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht gleich an diverse verschiedene Sone Stufen gedacht. Der 1.0 Sone Test wäre schon genau das , was ich meinte... werden dann wohl mal einen Blick in die Print Version werfen 
Dass der Brocken 3 an den 1.0 aber schon "scheitert" (im positiven Sinne) und unterhalb von 1.0 die Messauflösung zu stark abnimmt, ist natürlich eine ganz blöde Situation.

Egal wie mans macht, man machts falsch...


*edit*
Das mit den 171mm ist natürlich eine Hausnummer... da muss man schon ziemlich lange nach kompatiblen Gehäusen suchen.


----------



## lalaker (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ich frage mich jetzt schon, ob man später die Top-Plate in anderen Farben nachkaufen wird können.


----------



## Abductee (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ohne den Lüfter ist er nur noch 165mm hoch.
Kann man den Lüfter nicht einfach weiter runter setzen?


----------



## Gimmick (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ohne den Lüfter ist er nur noch 165mm hoch.
> Kann man den Lüfter nicht einfach weiter runter setzen?



Der Lüfter sitzt halt so, dass die Fläche der Rotorblätter genau auf dem Kühlkörper sitzt. Nach obenhin ragt dann der Rand über.
Im Zweifel kann man das beliebig setzen, solange die Klemmen noch greifen, der Lüfter nicht kippt bzw noch Platz ist.

Wenn Luftstrom am Kühler vorbei geht kühlt er halt nicht. Wieviel das konkret ausmacht: keine Ahnung.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Test.
> Man sieht, was ein gut durchdachtes Lüfterblattdesign ausmacht.
> 
> Schade, daß kein einziger Scythe im Test mitgelaufen ist, die werden von mir auch sehr oft verbaut wegen der guten Wärmeabfuhr bei geringer Lautstärke.



Der Brocken 3 war in meinem Test leicht vor dem Mugen 5 und auf Höhe des Mugen Max


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



amdahl schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch gar nicht.
> Der Test und das Fazit lesen sich so dass der Kühler vor Allem dadurch besticht dass er sich keine groben Schwächen leistet und auch dadurch dass er kompakter als die Highend-Luftkühler ist.
> Wenn er jetzt aber so hoch ist dass er in viele Gehäuse trotzdem nicht rein passt wäre das imho eine grobe Schwäche. Auch im Bezug darauf dass die 3 gängigsten Vertreter aus dem Highend-Segment (NH-D15, DRP3, Olymp) nicht so hoch sind.



Der NH-D15 misst sogar 175 mm inklusive Lüfter, den Olymp würde ich mit 52,8 °C (0,3 K mehr als Brocken 3) bei 1,0 Sone nicht als besseren Kühler bezeichnen und der DRP 3 fällt in gedrosseltem Zustand ebenfalls zurück. Insgesamt leistungsfähiger und einen halben Zentimeter flacher ist Thermaltakes Frio Extreme Silent Dual – aber nur wenn sehr flacher RAM verbaut wird. Einzig der Le Grand Macho ist sowohl in Höhe, Breite und Leistung gleich gut oder besser. Aber dafür kommt er hinten dem Gehäuselüfter bedrohlich nahe und belastet das Mainboard mit 300 g extra.




Abductee schrieb:


> Ohne den Lüfter ist er nur noch 165mm hoch.
> Kann man den Lüfter nicht einfach weiter runter setzen?



Der Luftstrom ist dann nicht mehr optimal ausgerichtet, aber die Klammern lassen es zu. Unter 162 mm kommt man aber selbst dann nicht, wenn der Lüfter schon auf der Halterung aufliegt.


----------



## Shutterfly (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Kein bequiet Kühler dabei... was soll das?


----------



## Jarafi (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Abductee schrieb:


> Ohne den Lüfter ist er nur noch 165mm hoch.
> Kann man den Lüfter nicht einfach weiter runter setzen?



Also ich, habe den Kühler ja selbst getestet, Die Kühlerhöhe ohne Lüfter beträgt 161-mm, mit Lüfter 165-mm, so steths auch auf der Webseite.
Natürlich kann der Kühler höher werden, wenn mand en Lüfter weiter nach oben setzt. Da können dann schon 171-mm in der Höhe kommen. Aber muss nicht so sein.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



tcq schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an die Ausführungen in den Kommentarbereichen von CPU/GPU-Tests erinnere, hieß es da immer das ein Rangliste nicht für Durchschnittsanwender normiert werden wird bei PCGH, da hier nur nach reiner Leistung gelistet wird. Und jetzt geht das auf einmal. Nichtsdestotrotz ein schöner Testbericht


Prozessoren, Grakas, Arbeitsspeicher, SSDs und so weiter sind nichtkonvergente Technologie, während Netzteile, Gehäuse, Kühler und so weiter eben zur konvergenten Technologie gehören. 

In diesen beiden Über-Bereichen gelten grundlegend andere Regeln...


----------



## Cube (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kein bequiet Kühler dabei... was soll das?



Darauf warte ich auch schon! Hofentlich die haben Gumminopen genommen anstatt die  blöden Klammern .


----------



## Gamer090 (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



> bei halbierter Drehzahl unterschreitet er die Geräuschemissionen des Brocken 2 bereits deutlich


  Seltsamerweise sind in der Tabelle alle Werte höher als beim Brocken 2!

Guter Kühler und den Vorgänger habe ich immer noch da, warte auf das AM4 Kit und dann wird er wieder eingebaut um den R5 1600 zu kühlen, dürfte kein Problem sein.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



tcq schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich an die Ausführungen in den Kommentarbereichen von CPU/GPU-Tests erinnere, hieß es da immer das ein Rangliste nicht für Durchschnittsanwender normiert werden wird bei PCGH, da hier nur nach reiner Leistung gelistet wird. Und jetzt geht das auf einmal. Nichtsdestotrotz ein schöner Testbericht



Der Leistungsindex bei Grafikkarten und Prozessoren geht nur nach der Leistung - daher der Name. Er ist allerdings nur ein (60 Bestandteil der Notenrangliste.

Ein Notensystem, welches sich am Durchschnitt (im Gegensatz zum Durchschnittssanwender!) bemisst, würde mit jedem einzelnen Test eine Veränderung der Noten nach sich ziehen (auch wenn die bei genügend umfangreicher Datenbasis zum Teil sicherlich in der Rundung verschwinden würden.


----------



## Elektro (18. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Schade das der Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition nicht mit im Test war, den wollte ich mir demnächst zulegen, da ich vom Mugen Max der im derzeitigen Rechner Läuft sehr begeistert bin.


----------



## Artic-crusher (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise sind in der Tabelle alle Werte höher als beim Brocken 2!



Würde mich auch über eine erklärung dazu freuen


----------



## tcq (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Uff, das hatte ich jetzt eigentlich nicht erwartet es nun von allen Seiten zu bekommen. Aber vielen Dank für die lehreichen Erklärungen an PCGH_Torsten, CD LABS: Radon Project und PCGH_Carsten. Hatte das echt nicht bedacht mit der Unterteilung zwischen nichtkonvergente und konvergenten Technologien. Da macht der Einsatz unterschiedlicher Bewertungskriterien schon Sinn.

Bezeichne mich übrigens eher als "Durchschnittsanwender" und habe damals den Scythe Mugen 4 PCGH gekauft, welcher es endlich geschafft hatte meinen FX-6100 zu kühlen und das System benutzbar zu machen, welches sich sonst häufiger wegen Überhitzung selbst beendet hatte 
Hatte jetzt vor den Scythe Mugen 4 für das nächste Ryzen-System zu verwenden und hoffe das er dort die gleichen Erfolge verzeichnen kann.


----------



## Adi1 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Für preisbewusste Käufer wird es wohl momentan die 1. Wahl im Kühlersegment werden


----------



## azzih (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Hab noch den EKL Himalaya2 am start und der war auch schon ein sehr leiser stylisher Kühler. Überleg grad ob ich den Olymp einbaue, kostet ja auch nur noch um die 50€, also mal eben 30€weniger als der Noctua NDH15, der im gleichen Leistungssegment spielt.


----------



## MaW85 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

PCGH war  etwas verschlafen im Video, der neue Lüfter hat 11 blätter und der alte 9 Blätter.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Wir lässt sich denn der Kühler auf einem AM4-Board montieren? Hat man die Wahl bezüglich der Ausrichtung oder wird man festgelegt?


----------



## Jarafi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Wir lässt sich denn der Kühler auf einem AM4-Board montieren? Hat man die Wahl bezüglich der Ausrichtung oder wird man festgelegt?




Meinst du damit, dass man den Kühler in alle Richtungen drehen kann?


----------



## Berserkervmax (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Den nehm ich doch den DS15 und fertig...

Wozu das Teil?


----------



## tsd560ti (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Echt beeindruckend wie leise die Alpenföhn-Kühler trotz geringer Preise sind,  aber jetzt mit meinem S2011 6-Kerner wäre mir nen Kühler für höher drehende Lüfter recht.  

Es gab doch mal diesen SB-E Extreme, den fand ich schon immer genial 
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich


----------



## Berserkervmax (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

*NH15 mit 2 Lüftern **

Prolimatech  Genesis mit 3 fach bestückung !

Mehr geht nur mit Wasser !
*


----------



## Narbennarr (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Berserkervmax schrieb:


> Den nehm ich doch den DS15 und fertig...
> 
> Wozu das Teil?



günstiger und in der spitze leiser (sinnvoll wenn lüftersteuerung mangelt) und im absolute low-speed bereich stärker, da ist vor allem der d15s nämlich im nachteil


----------



## kleinemann (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Dürfte schwer werden für die Konkurrenz, den neuen Brocken 3 zu topen. Schon der Wahnsinn,  Technisch, Material, Verarbeitung und Design alles auf den neuesten Stand der Technik umgesetzt und Marktreif gemacht wurde. 
Meine einzige Kritik ist das überdimensionale, vor allen die Größe. Für welchen Prozessor brauche ich so einen Monsterkühler denn jetzt wirklich?


----------



## Abductee (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Für einen semi-passiven Betrieb zum Beispiel.
Wenn es die Einbauhöhe beim Gehäuse erlaubt, nehm ich den Brocken 3 der schön weit nach hinten ragt und betreib ihn nur mit dem rückwärtigen Gehäuselüfter auf kleiner Drehzahl.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Sehr schöner Test!
Wird ja auch endlich mal Zeit, dass sich wieder etwas tut und die Platzhirsche nach und nach vertrieben werden 



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich hab ihn ja auch schon eine Weile testen dürfen und behalte ihn vermutlich sogar im eigenen Rechner!


Wie würdest du ihn in Sachen Nebengeräusche subjektiv bewerten? 



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt auch nicht gleich an diverse  verschiedene Sone Stufen gedacht. Der 1.0 Sone Test wäre schon genau das  , was ich meinte... werden dann wohl mal einen Blick in die Print  Version werfen
> Dass der Brocken 3 an den 1.0 aber schon "scheitert" (im positiven  Sinne) und unterhalb von 1.0 die Messauflösung zu stark abnimmt, ist  natürlich eine ganz blöde Situation.


Kühlleistung und Lautheit konsequent und angemessen präzise einander anzugleich, ist ein riesen Aufwand, der irgendwann auch nicht mehr im Verhältnis zum eigentlichen Nutzen steht. Wenn sich erstmal die Toleranzen der akustischen Messkette mit denen des Lüfters und dessen Steuerung sowie externen oder internen Temperaturfühlern vermengen, ist es auch gar nicht mehr so einfach, Konstanten auszumachen. Man sollte bezüglich der Lautheit auch bedenken, dass die Sone-Skala unter einem Sone nicht mehr linear verläuft.
Im Endeffekt mischt man die Menge an Variablen einfach nur unterschiedlich zusammen, hat dabei aber erheblich mehr Arbeit investiert.

Ansonsten stimme ich Torsten auch absolut zu.
Die starre Herangesehnsweise, die Drehzahlen per se schon mit der Leistung gleichzusetzen, führt zu absolut verzerrten Skalen, die auch die individuellen Stärken und Schwächen von Lüftern/Kühlern nicht mehr hervortreten lassen.

Die Faustregel  bei der Lautstärke lautet eigentlich immer:
mehr Fördervolumen = stärkeres Luftrauschen = höherer Pegel / höhere Lautheit.
Zieht man dann noch den Kühlkörper bzw. dessen Leistung hinzu, erhält man ein non-lineares Abhängigkeitsverhältnis, das mit der jeweiligen Beschaffenheit von Kühler und Lüfter stark variieren kann.

Der Brocken 3 beweist hier allerdings, dass ein System, welches auf eine hohe Förderleistung und nur wenig Luftwiderstand ausgelegt ist, durchaus sehr gut funktionieren kann.



Chukku schrieb:


> Egal wie mans macht, man machts falsch...


Ich glaub das fast es eigentlich ganz gut zusammen


----------



## facehugger (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ich nutze ja selbst den Brocken 2 auf meinem getakteten i7 und kann ihn immer noch wärmstens () empfehlen. Der Brocken 3 scheint nun ein mehr als würdiger Nachfolger zu sein. Mehr Geld kann, muss man in Sachen CPU-Kühlung aber nicht ausgeben...

Gruß


----------



## Jarafi (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich nutze ja selbst den Brocken 2 auf meinem getakteten i7 und kann ihn immer noch wärmstens () empfehlen. Der Brocken 3 scheint nun ein mehr als würdiger Nachfolger zu sein. Mehr Geld kann, muss man in Sachen CPU-Kühlung aber nicht ausgeben...
> 
> Gruß



Naja, wens ums Geld geht, reicht auch ein Ben Nevis oder Pure Rock


----------



## facehugger (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Naja, wens ums Geld geht, reicht auch ein Ben Nevis oder Pure Rock


Sicher, allerdings bezog ich mich eher auf preisintensive Freezer a la Noctua NH-D15, BQ Dark Rock 3 oder auch Prolimatech Genesis. Für mich (und sicher auch viele andere) muss es kein CPU-Kühler für 70-80 Taler sein...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Shutterfly schrieb:


> Kein bequiet Kühler dabei... was soll das?



Das PCGH-Testsystem ist standardisiert, du kannst alle Heftwerte der letzten circa 2,5 Jahre einschließlich mehrerer Be-Quiet-Kühler vergleichen.




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Seltsamerweise sind in der Tabelle alle Werte höher als beim Brocken 2!
> 
> Guter Kühler und den Vorgänger habe ich immer noch da, warte auf das AM4 Kit und dann wird er wieder eingebaut um den R5 1600 zu kühlen, dürfte kein Problem sein.



"alle Werte"? Ich habe zu Hause gerade keinen Zugriff auf die vollständige Testtabelle, aber eigentlich sollten die Temperaturen bei 100 und bei 75 Prozent klar niedriger sein bei nur leicht höherer Lautheit und bei 50 Prozent ist die Lautheit zwar messtechnisch bedingt mit 0,1 Sone gleich, der Schallpegel (dB) aber geringer bei immer noch leicht besserer Temperatur. Durchgängig besser, zum Teil um bis zu 3 K, waren die Werte mit Referenzlüfter.
Wenn dem nicht so ist, muss ich am Montag noch einmal genau nachschauen.




Elektro schrieb:


> Schade das der Scythe Mugen 5 PCGH Edition nicht mit im Test war, den wollte ich mir demnächst zulegen, da ich vom Mugen Max der im derzeitigen Rechner Läuft sehr begeistert bin.



PCGH-Editionen teste ich grundsätzlich nicht, sorry. Der Vorwurf der Voreingenommenheit ist einfach zu naheliegend, außerdem versuche ich Tests von sehr ähnlichen Kühlern zu vermeiden – und den originalen Mugen 5 haben wir ja schon ausgezeichnet. Überschlagen würde ich vermuten, dass die PCGH-Edition ab 0,2 Sone aufwärts besser kühlt, da auch der Mugen 5 bei höheren Drehzahlen überlegen ist. Bei sehr geringer Lautheit ist EKL dagegen schon wegen der fehlenden Nebengeräusche die bessere Wahl, auch wenn der Mugen 5 PCGH dank doppelter Lüfteranzahl die gleiche Kühlleistung pro Sone erbringen könnte.




Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Wir lässt sich denn der Kühler auf einem AM4-Board montieren? Hat man die Wahl bezüglich der Ausrichtung oder wird man festgelegt?



Siehe Tabelle: Die gedrehte Montage ist auf allen Plattformen möglich. EKLs AM4-Halterahmen hat auf allen vier Seiten Gewinde für den Quersteg.
Käufer von Asus-AM4-Mainboards können übrigens beim EKL-Support ein Nachrüstkit anfordern, dass die AMD-Serienbackplate nutzt. Die dem Brocken 3 beiliegende Halterung baut dagegen auf eine eigene Backplate auf, was bei der verklebten Asus-Kühlerhalterung zu Konflikten führt.




tsd560ti schrieb:


> Echt beeindruckend wie leise die Alpenföhn-Kühler trotz geringer Preise sind,  aber jetzt mit meinem S2011 6-Kerner wäre mir nen Kühler für höher drehende Lüfter recht.
> 
> Es gab doch mal diesen SB-E Extreme, den fand ich schon immer genial
> Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich



Der Nachfolger ist der IB-E Extreme:
Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme (100700414)
Thermalright veröffentlicht aber relativ oft neue Kühler hat mittlerweile seine gesamte Einzellüfter-Palette überarbeitet – vielleicht steht uns als bald ein SA SKL-X oder TR ins Haus. Bis dahin dürften NH-D15 und Olymp die richtige Wahl für etwas schnellere Lüfter sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ich meinte alle Werte vom Brocken 3 sind höher als die vom 2


----------



## Knobold (19. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ich habe einen Himalaya 2, der sollte doch leistungstechnisch wie der Brocken 2 sein oder? Dann lohnt sich ein Umstieg wohl eher nicht?


----------



## Panschoxify (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ein sehr schickes Teil,habe meinem Cousin einen bestellt,da er sich mal ein wenig mitm OC beschäftigen will. 
Ich für meinen Teil liebe meinen Proli über alles und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Siehe Tabelle: Die gedrehte Montage ist auf allen Plattformen möglich. EKLs AM4-Halterahmen hat auf allen vier Seiten Gewinde für den Quersteg.
> Käufer von Asus-AM4-Mainboards können übrigens beim EKL-Support ein Nachrüstkit anfordern, dass die AMD-Serienbackplate nutzt. Die dem Brocken 3 beiliegende Halterung baut dagegen auf eine eigene Backplate auf, was bei der verklebten Asus-Kühlerhalterung zu Konflikten führt.



Danke für den Hinweis, das hatte ich glatt überlesen. Bei meinem Board war das Entfernen der Backplate im Übrigen mit etwas Geduld und sanfter Gewalt recht problemlos machbar (Asus Prime B350M-A) - um so mehr ärgert mich, dass sich der von mir aktuell genutzte Dark Rock 3 nicht gedreht montieren lässt!


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich meinte alle Werte vom Brocken 3 sind höher als die vom 2


ReferenzlüfterTemp50% (bei gleichen Werten Lautheit) ist niedriger und alle SerienlüfterTemp sind es auch. (dort aber natürlich relativiert durch die Werte bei der Lautheit)
Auch sind viele Werte nicht höher, sondern gleich.

So oder so ist die ganze Thematik schwierig---eigentlich müsste bei derartigen Detailvergleichen die Skala feiner aufgelöst (und Messfehler entsprechend klein; ansonsten wäre es absurd) sein. Oder man müsste sich gleich von der Einzelbetrachtung der Sone-Werte verabschieden. Wie gesagt, schwierige Thematik.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



kleinemann schrieb:


> Für welchen Prozessor brauche ich so einen Monsterkühler denn jetzt wirklich?


Für alle, die ein leises System wollen.

Ich hab einen ähnlichen Top-Down Kühler mit 140mm Lüfter und der PC ist nur leise rauschend im Vollastbetrieb zu hören, sonst gar nicht.
Sogar die klapprige Seagate Festplatte ist lauter.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Hmm schade das ich gerade erst einen Noctua D15s günstig erstanden habe (löst meinen Brocken 2 ab).
Aber ich denke der Noctua sollte noch besser Kühlen als der Brocken 2, oder?

Kommt von Alpenföhn eigentlich mal ein Kühler der den Noctua in allen belangen in die schranken weist?
Bin ja von Alpenföhn eigentlich total begeistert.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Der D15 ist natürlich in der Spitze stärker als der Brocken 3.
EInen High-End-Twin Tower haben sie dem Olymp gebracht, der war aber leider nicht konsequent gut genug


----------



## Onkel-Rick (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ja das meine ich ja, eine neue Auflage des Olymp welcher den noctua schlägt wäre der Hammer!
Die noctua(noctuas/noctui?)  gewinnen ja bekanntlichermaßen keine schönheitswettbewerbe.^^

Preisleistungsmäßig ist der Brocken ja schon der Hammer deswegen wäre ein Föhn der besser und trotzdem günstiger ist als ein Noctua D15 denke ich mal nicht unmöglich.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Naja den Olymp mal neu bringen hätte schon was, gerade wo jetzt viele heiße Prozessoren auf den Markt geschwemmt werden, wo 200 Watt keine Wunder sondern normales OC sind - immer her damit. Nicht jeder mag eine WaKü draufschnallen


----------



## Onkel-Rick (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja den Olymp mal neu bringen hätte schon was, gerade wo jetzt viele heiße Prozessoren auf den Markt geschwemmt werden, wo 200 Watt keine Wunder sondern normales OC sind - immer her damit. Nicht jeder mag eine WaKü draufschnallen



Das stimmt, ich hatte vorher eine 120mm Antec und bin davon erstmal geheilt.....gott war die UNERTRÄGLICH laut.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Das stimmt, ich hatte vorher eine 120mm Antec und bin davon erstmal geheilt.....gott war die UNERTRÄGLICH laut.



Ich habe schon immer leise gekühlt, der letzte schlimme Kühler den ich hatte war der Arctic Freezer 64. Das war jetzt nicht schlimm, aber der war allem anderen unterlegen was ich hatte - in allen Abteilungen. Brocken2 war damals ein sehr guter Kühler, hübsch, leise, brauchbare Leistung - aber nicht genug für 2011(-3) Kisten mit OC, irgendwo sind die Limits für einen normalen Towerkühler gesetzt.
Meine CPU schafft selbst der Thermaltake Frio 14 Dual Silent Extreme (wie auch immer die Kiste sich schimpft, muss nicht sein so n langer Name, nennt den doch Frio 14v2 oder so) kaum zu kühlen, aber für moderates OC auf  AM4 und 2066 sollten jetzt neue Kühler kommen. Threadripper ist eine andere Geschichte, da ist die CPU richtig breit, da sollten gesonderte Modelle mit einer deutlich größeren Kontaktfläche kommen.  Heiße 6 & 8-Kerner werden jetzt massentauglich, auch was die Preise angeht - aber nicht was die Abwärme angeht, das macht mir sorgen.


----------



## Ein-Topf-Eintopf (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Klingt sehr interessant. Wäre noch gut zu wissen, was noch machbar wäre wenn man einen 2 Lüfter hinten aufschnallt.


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Bei dem breiten Lamellenabstand nur eine geringere Drehzahl der Lüfter.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich meinte alle Werte vom Brocken 3 sind höher als die vom 2



Kann ich in der Überprüfung nicht nachvollziehen.
Brocken 3 Serienlüfter: 52,5/54,6/61,1 °C
Brocken 2 Serienlüfter: 53,8/57,7/64,6 °C
Brocken 3 Referenzlüfter: 53,0/55,8/64,1 °C
Brocken 2 Referenzlüfter: 51,7/55,4/67,0 °C

fünfmal Brocken 3 mit niedrigeren Werten als Brocken 2. Nur bei 75 Prozent Drehzahl mit Referenzlüfter kühlt letzterer nominell besser (der Unterschied liegt aber innerhalb der Messungenauigkeit). Außerdem hat der Serienlüfter eine etwas geringere maximal- und 75-Prozent-Lautheit. Die zusätzliche Luftbewegung setzt der Brocken 3 aber in entsprechende Mehrleistung um, zu keinem Zeitpunkt ist seine Leistung pro Lautheit schlechter.




Knobold schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Himalaya 2, der sollte doch leistungstechnisch wie der Brocken 2 sein oder? Dann lohnt sich ein Umstieg wohl eher nicht?



Brocken 2 und Himalaya 2 liegen sehr dicht beieinander (mit leichtem Leistungsvorteil für den Brocken 2) und in meinen Augen in der Leistungscharakteristik zu nah am Brocken 3, als dass sich Aufrüsten lohnen würde.




Onkel-Rick schrieb:


> Hmm schade das ich gerade erst einen Noctua D15s günstig erstanden habe (löst meinen Brocken 2 ab).
> Aber ich denke der Noctua sollte noch besser Kühlen als der Brocken 2, oder?
> 
> Kommt von Alpenföhn eigentlich mal ein Kühler der den Noctua in allen belangen in die schranken weist?
> Bin ja von Alpenföhn eigentlich total begeistert.



Der D15S mit nur einem Lüfter konnte in meinen Tests nicht wirklich überzeugen. Er erreicht eine höhere Spitzenleistung als beide Brocken, ist aber auch entsprechend lauter. Bei 1,0 Sone liegt der D15S fast ein Kelvin hinter dem Brocken 3 und kühlt kaum besser als der Brocken 2 bei dessen maximalen 0,8 Sone; weiter unten schlägt das Pendel noch mehr zu Gunsten der EKLs aus. Der D15 mit zwei Lüftern (oder ein nachgerüsteter D15S) liegt zumindest in meinen Messungen bis 0,2 Sone vorne, wenn ich extrapoliere sicherlich auch noch bei 0,1 Sone. Im Leerlauf beziehungsweise geringem Kühlleistungsbedarf kann man die exzellenten Noctua-Lüfter ohnehin so leise drosseln, wie kaum einen anderen Lüfter am Markt – auch wenn der Kühlkörper dann nicht mehr mit maximaler Effizienz arbeitet. Die einzigen echten Schwachpunkte des D15 sind sein Preis und sein Platzbedarf.


----------



## Onkel-Rick (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Hab natürlich schon einen zweiten lüfter für den D15s daliegen.


----------



## idge (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ja, Noctua Lüfter sind nicht wirklich silent per se, aber halt fast  nebengeräuschfrei. Mir ist das schon bei 1000 rpm zu laut, wo man beim Wingboost 2 auch noch nix gehört hat. Dummerweise hat der vergleichsweise wenig  Durchsatz, und ist m.M.n. auch die Schwachstelle beim Brocken/Himalaya. 
Also hier muss sich eindeutig was getan haben bei der neuen Generation. Noch ein Argument weniger, 80 Lappen für einen "Premium" Kühler hinzulegen. Der D15s ist verdammt nochmal Abzocke.


----------



## pollumy (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> @ Torsten


Ich lege großen Wert auf Silent und möchte in den nächsten PC der auf dem Desktop stehen soll einen AMD Ryzen 1600 verbauen.
Wie muss ich mir das vorstellen ... kann ich eine Art Kurve anlegen oder per Software die Leistungskurve des Lüfters ändern?
Ich möchte ja nicht fest auf X Volt einstellen falls mal ein harter Sommer kommt.
Wäre nur schön wenn man praktisch selber definieren könnte ab wie viel Grad der Lüfter hoch dreht.
Kann man das irgendwie umsetzen?


----------



## Abductee (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



pollumy schrieb:


> Wäre nur schön wenn man praktisch selber definieren könnte ab wie viel Grad der Lüfter hoch dreht.



Das sollte jedes aktuelle Mittelklasse-Mainboard können.


----------



## ShiftyBro (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



pollumy schrieb:


> Kann man das irgendwie umsetzen?



Jupp, bei meinem B350er Mittelklasseboard is für jeden der Lüfteranschlüsse auf dem mainboard im BIOS ne grafische Lüfterkurve mit Lüfter-power/Temp. (Beim CPU Lüfter eben die CPU Temp.). Da kann man dann per drag&drop die punkte der Kurve rumziehen. Da kann man kaum was falsch machen..


----------



## Kaby-Lame (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Abductee schrieb:


> Das sollte jedes aktuelle Mittelklasse-Mainboard können.



Richtig, das lässt sich problemlos im BIOS/UEFI einstellen.


----------



## pollumy (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

DANKE für die Antworten!


----------



## rolfdafiftynine (21. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Der Brocken 2 ist sowas von angenehm zu montieren. Wenn der Brocken 3 auch nur halb so gut hier ist, ist das wieder ein no-brainer.


----------



## orca113 (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Verwende aktuell einen Brocken Eco mit gleichzeitig guter Gehäusebelüftung macht dieser einen guten Job. Müsste ich nun aufrüsten (CPU) würde ich den Eco sicher dennoch auch direkt gegen den Brocken 3 austauschen. Macht einen guten Eindruck!


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



rolfdafiftynine schrieb:


> Der Brocken 2 ist sowas von angenehm zu montieren. Wenn der Brocken 3 auch nur halb so gut hier ist, ist das wieder ein no-brainer.



Die Montage ist extrem einfach und da der Bügel fest am Kühler ist, sogar um einen Schritt verkürzt


----------



## Jarafi (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Und die Multibackplate kann sogar schon AM4!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die Montage ist extrem einfach und da der Bügel fest am Kühler ist, sogar um einen Schritt verkürzt



Exakt. Da hat EKL hinterhältig ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der Brocken 2 PCGH-Edition kopiert


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Dann müsst ihr euch für den Brocken 3 PCGH also was anderes ausdenken


----------



## amdahl (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

PCGH schickt einen Praktikanten vorbei der das Teil montiert?


----------



## Onkel-Rick (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Tja dann hat die PCGH Edition wohl NUR einen zweiten Lüfter.....diesesmal aber regelbar!


----------



## iGameKudan (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Könnte mein nächster Kühler werden, der Scythe Mine 2 geht mir langsam wegen seiner schieren Größe und dem mit dem Montagesystem des BeQuiet DarkRockPro3 vergleichbares Montagesystems heftig auf den Sender. 
Vorallem ist der Kühler so groß, dass ich es kaum bewerkstelligt bekomme, den 8-Pin-Stecker einzustecken wenn Board und Kühler schon verbaut sind (Kühler bei eingebautem Mainboard zu montieren ist nicht praktikabel...). 

Sehr viel schöner sieht er auch aus.


----------



## D.IKE.E (22. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



pollumy schrieb:


> [...]... kann ich eine Art Kurve anlegen oder per Software die Leistungskurve des Lüfters ändern?


Habe z.B. das Gigabyte X370 Gaming 5, da kann man die Kurven auch mit ner Gigabyte-Software (eine von denen ihren sogenannten "Apps") in Windows einstellen, auch mit Profilen (Zuhause: leiser; LAN-Party: laut und kalt )


----------



## Naix (25. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

was für lüfter passen den noch so auf den brocken 3 ?


----------



## Narbennarr (26. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

jeder mit 120er Bohrungen (also normale 120er und 140er mit Rundrahmen) und nicht durchgehende Stegen an den Bohrungen...


----------



## Naix (26. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Aber den gleichen Lüfter der beim Brocken 3 dabei ist gibt es nicht extra zu kaufen zum beidseitigen bestücken


----------



## Narbennarr (26. August 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

noch nicht, denke bald schon


----------



## LastManStanding (15. November 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



MaW85 schrieb:


> PCGH war  etwas verschlafen im Video, der neue Lüfter hat 11 blätter und der alte 9 Blätter.



Das hatte ich schon beim erscheinen der Ausgabe in die Kritik geschrieben...^^
Aber ausgegebene Hefte/Videos lassen sich meist schwer bearbeiten



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Siehe Tabelle: Die gedrehte Montage ist auf allen Plattformen möglich. EKLs AM4-Halterahmen hat auf allen vier Seiten Gewinde für den Quersteg.
> Käufer von Asus-AM4-Mainboards können übrigens beim EKL-Support ein Nachrüstkit anfordern, dass die AMD-Serienbackplate nutzt. Die dem Brocken 3 beiliegende Halterung baut dagegen auf eine eigene Backplate auf, was bei der verklebten Asus-Kühlerhalterung zu Konflikten führt.



Haben die dann etwas am, Packungs inhalt geändert...
Bei mir hat es Reibunglos funktioniert.
Original Backplate ab - Leicht ziehen und der Kleber löst sich Langsam-fortlaufend selbst
Backplate vonn EKL dran. Ungewollte Berührungspunkte/zu nahe, habe ich trotz Prüfen nicht gesehen



Ich Überlege ob man sich nicht 1-2 Silent Wings 3 Holt ich würde nur gern wissen ob das überhaupt was Bringt Preis/Leistung/Lautheit


----------



## Zinga (1. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

her damit !


----------



## orca113 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Habe mir das Teil geholt und bin begeistert. Ich will keinen anderen Kühler mehr. Qualität, Leistung, Montage... alles spitze.

Derzeit noch recht teuer aber es durchaus wert.


----------



## pizzazz (1. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Habe auch 2 Stk des Brocken 3 auf Ryzen-CPUs verbaut und dabei einen Verbesserungsvorschlag für alle Ryzen-Besitzer ausgetüftelt.
Diesen habe ich vor 2 Monaten als Artikel hier bei pcgh eingereicht, aber eine Freigabe scheint wohl nicht zu kommen.
Deshalb hier der link zur Vorabversion für Interessierte: 
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/?art...826163&token=F316AF73BE51153CE1C1009FDA877EB8


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Wir haben von einer Veröffentlichung abgesehen, da wir (trotz regelmäßiger Verwendung von EKL-Kühlern auf AM4) das Problem weder selbst nachvollziehen konnten noch entsprechendes Feedback von anderen Anwendern beobachtet haben.


----------



## Frontline25 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Soo.. Bin einen gerade am verbauen, anfangs hatte ich leichte befürchtungen wegen den Ramslots, die haben aber bei weitem genug platz.

Was mir eher sorgen macht ist der oberste PCIe x16 slot... (Asrock x570 Steel legend) 

Die Kühlfinnen enden gerade am Rand des Slots.
Die Lüfterklammer hingegen ragt weit hinein... 

Ist es anderen auch bisher aufgefallen? 

(Werde den Kühler die Tage nochmal demontieren und versuchen ein paar mm weiter nach oben zu drücken)


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Also ich hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Brocken3 was Einbau/Platz angeht (X570 Aorus Master). Zwischen Unterkante des Kühlers und der Backplate der GPU sind noch knapp 1 cm Platz.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Das Steel Legend kombiniert leider einen PEG in ATX-Position 1 mit einem weit unten liegenden Sockel. Beim ähnlichen Pro4 (Test in 10/2019) habe ich 77 mm von der Sockel-Mitte zur Slot-Mitte gemessen, das heißt abzüglich 5 mm Keep-Out-Area auf der Rückseite einer Grafikkarte dürfte ein Kühler maximal 72 mm nach unten ragen/bei symmetrischer Bauweise maximal 144 mm breit sein. Beim Brocken 3 habe 150 mm Breite über alles gemessen, er dringt also 3 mm in den von Grafikkarten nutzbaren Bereich ein. Eine Karte ohne größere Bauteile auf der Rückseite, insbesondere ohne Backplate, könnte mechanisch knapp passen, ich würde aber definitiv etwas isolierendes dazwischen legen.

Die einzigen Kühler oberhalb der 120-mm-Klasse, die ich für die genannten Mainboards empfehlen könnte, wären Thermalright Le Grand Macho RT (150 mm, aber asymmetrisch gebaut/5 mm nach oben versetzt) und Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 4 (136 mm). Eine Berührung kann selbst da bei schief sitzender Karte oder Erschütterungen nicht ausgeschlossen werden, aber es sollte genug Platz für eine schützende Backplate sein.

Gigabyte hat meinen Messungen zu Folge übrigens 86 mm (Xtreme) bis 89 mm (Elite) Platz, da sollte eigentlich jeder Kühler gehen. Allerdings wird das durch einen nach unten verlagerten PEG erreicht, man hat also weniger Platz für Einsteckkarten. (Was beim X570 Steel Legend überhaupt kein Beinbruch gewesen wäre, da es ATX-Position 7 ohnehin ungenutzt lässt. Man hätte also alle Slots eine Position nach unten verschieben können.)


----------



## Frontline25 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Mmnnh... Okay, Ich glaube ich habe einfach zuvor noch nie ein Board gehabt, wo der x16 slot in der obersten  Posi ist.

Nun... Kühler umtauschen.., quetschen oder einfach den untersten Platz nutzen...  
Grah.. Falsche WLan Kartenkabel hab ich auch erwischt.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

16x is doch immer der erste. Immer. Auf jedem Board das ich kenne.
Früher waren da teils noch PCI-E Slots etc. - die kurzen, aber GPU gehört immer nach oben.

Generell sollte aber mittlerweile jedes Board auch einen Noctua NH-D15 samt GPU+Backplate aufnehmen, das Zeugs ist seit Jahren das woran da gemessen wird ob es passt.


----------



## Frontline25 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Meist nimmt die erste Position eher ein x1 Slot ein, überm x16


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Meist nimmt die erste Position eher ein x1 Slot ein, überm x16



Jedes Board was ich hier habe oder an welches ich mich erinnere, hat keinen x1 Slot über dem PCI-e 16x.
Weder mein Crosshair VII Hero noch das B350M-E noch mein X99 Extreme4 oder das X99-A von ASUS noch alles andere.

Das einzige Board was einen kurzen Slot drüber hat, ist das alte ASUS MN2-SLI Deluxe was ich hier als Dekoration habe. Aber das waren noch DDR2 und Athlon Zeiten, das ist bissl sehr lange her, seit dem ist das praktisch ausgestorben, gerade auf hochwerten Boards.


----------



## Frontline25 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Mein (noch) aktuelles MSI Z97 Gaming 7 hätte so eins
Das Gigabyte x470 Aorus gaming 7 (Was ich mir mal anschaute) hat soetwas.
Das ASUS Crosshair IV Formula von mein Vater scheint ebenfalls nach unten versetzt zu sein, hat aber als erstes ein x16 slot.

Ich hab einfach nicht damit gerechnet, die Maße zum PCIe Slot zu beachten  
Die kabel werden am Donnerstag oder Freitag geliefert, da werd ich mal mein bestes versuchen noch ein paar mm zu gewinnen .. denke aber kaum das man den Kühler weiter versetzen kann.


----------



## DR390 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Ich hab mir jetzt den EKL BRocken 3 Black edition geholt für mein baldiges Aorus Ultra. Sollte wohl passen  Hoffe nur das Ding reicht für den Ryzen 9... hat da jemand schon Erfahrung?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (21. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Mmnnh... Okay, Ich glaube ich habe einfach zuvor noch nie ein Board gehabt, wo der x16 slot in der obersten  Posi ist.
> 
> Nun... Kühler umtauschen.., quetschen oder einfach den untersten Platz nutzen...
> Grah.. Falsche WLan Kartenkabel hab ich auch erwischt.



Der zweite mechanische ×16-Slot ist ein I/O-Hub-versorgter ×4 – even worse idea 
Wenn nicht ohnehin ein neuer Kühler geplant war und die 14-Tagefrist noch nicht verstrichen ist, würde ich versuchen das Board zurückschicken und auf ein Gigabyte Elite oder MSI Edge wechseln.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Jedes Board was ich hier habe oder an welches ich mich erinnere, hat keinen x1 Slot über dem PCI-e 16x.
> Weder mein Crosshair VII Hero noch das B350M-E noch mein X99 Extreme4 oder das X99-A von ASUS noch alles andere.
> 
> Das einzige Board was einen kurzen Slot drüber hat, ist das alte ASUS MN2-SLI Deluxe was ich hier als Dekoration habe. Aber das waren noch DDR2 und Athlon Zeiten, das ist bissl sehr lange her, seit dem ist das praktisch ausgestorben, gerade auf hochwerten Boards.



Den ersten PEG an ATX-Position 2 zu platzieren ist gängige Praxis bei den Mainstream-Plattformen beinahe seit der Einführung von PCI-E. Klammere ich ITX und µATX aus, habe ich in den aktuellen Wertungssystemen für AM4 und 1151 CFL zusammen 40 Boards getestet, darunter sind gerade einmal 2 die den PEG an ATX-Position 1 haben – MSIs Z370 Godlike und eben das Asrock X570 Pro4. Alle anderen haben entweder einen ×1 darüber (insgesamt 13 Stück, also rund 1/3) oder lassen ATX-Position 1 komplett ungenutzt. Letzteres ist seit der Eskalation auf über 200 W auch im HEDT-Segment üblich; die Enge der neuen Asrock-X570-Einsteigerklasse findet man eigentlich nur noch bei µATX- und ITX-Platinen. (Und selbst da versucht man sie zu vermeiden – MSIs B450M Mortar Arctic kommt auf 87 mm Abstand trotz PEG an Position 1, Asrocks eigenes B450M Pro4 hatte trotz µATX noch einen ×1 über dem PEG.)


----------



## Frontline25 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Der zweite mechanische ×16-Slot ist ein I/O-Hub-versorgter ×4 – even worse idea
> Wenn nicht ohnehin ein neuer Kühler geplant war und die 14-Tagefrist noch nicht verstrichen ist, würde ich versuchen das Board zurückschicken und auf ein Gigabyte Elite oder MSI Edge wechseln.



Nunja, Ich bin grad dabei den Broken zurück zu schicken 
Gigabyte Elite hat keine WLan RP-SMA Löcher und das MSI Edge hat AC
(Müsste sonst auch noch den AX Chip zurückschicken)

Habe vorerst den Standardkühler drauf ... "Standard" Wraith Prism sollte eigendlich schon recht ordentlich sein. Nur obs zu laut wird oder nicht muss ich ausprobieren 
Immerhin tut das System nun laufen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. August 2019)

*AW: Brocken 3 im Test: EKL stürmt PCGH-Kühler-Charts*

Achso, der Brocken ist auch neu? Dann würde ich tatsächlich auch eher diesen gegen einen Dark Rock Pro4 tauschen. Der müsste knapp passen, da der mittlere Lüfter als breitester Teil nur ein 135-mm-Modell ist.


----------

